# Non cigar bomb from Newfie



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I met up with Jim (Newfie) today because he had something for me that was non cigar related. I had no idea what it was but what a suprise. The last time we met up he and I got to talking about shaving because he mentioned he was stopping by a store to pick up some shaving supplies. I mentioned to him that about a year ago I thought about getting into the old school way of shaving but just never got around to it. Well, he shows up today when we met up for a cigar with all of this. What a bomb. Thank you so much Jim and if I don't die this Saturday from loss of blood, I will let you know how it went.

By the way....notice the very shiny brand new laptop in the background. :angry:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great bomb....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

newfie layed to ya jon! nice


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

man that makes me wanna go buy a pin stripe suit. nice hat, go all orson wells.


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go Jim! That's a kick ass gift. I'm jealous! I've read shaving that way is so much better than the shavers of the norm used today. The Art Of Shaving cream is pretty nice along with the cream by Bigelow with Eucalyptus in it.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice--A real close shave


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool bomb! Nice deviation from the norm. Can't beat an old fashioned shave.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow I can't believe a shaving bomb! I'm a member at a few shaving websites so that makes me very happy. However, cigars have eaten into a lot of my time over there. You guys would not believe the toys involved in shaving. Check out: http://badgerandblade.com/ and http://www.straightrazorplace.com/ The first site is mainly double-edge razor oriented and heavy on the brushes, soaps, creams, etc. The second site is obviously the triple ligero of straight razors. You have to see the restorations as well as new handmade straights! Ask me if you have any questions. The least I can do is point you in the right direction.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome!

Check out the Geo. F. Trumper shaving cream. It'll change your life. (or shave)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I like the ole school brush and soap and have used it for years--can't beat that hot steamy shave--now I do use the triple or quad blade razor though--nice hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Old school shave gotta love it!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

I too am a member at both of those sites and daily use a straight razor and touch up with a DE Safeyt razor like whats shown in the pic above. Huskysibe is my name on both of those boards. Hit me with any questions you may have, I am doing restorations and honing now. Great bomb BTW, theres some really awesome stuff in there, you will be hooked on those Derby blades for sure. 


maduromojo said:


> Wow I can't believe a shaving bomb! I'm a member at a few shaving websites so that makes me very happy. However, cigars have eaten into a lot of my time over there. You guys would not believe the toys involved in shaving. Check out: http://badgerandblade.com/ and http://www.straightrazorplace.com/ The first site is mainly double-edge razor oriented and heavy on the brushes, soaps, creams, etc. The second site is obviously the triple ligero of straight razors. You have to see the restorations as well as new handmade straights! Ask me if you have any questions. The least I can do is point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Huskysibe said:


> I too am a member at both of those sites and daily use a straight razor and touch up with a DE Safeyt razor like whats shown in the pic above. Huskysibe is my name on both of those boards. Hit me with any questions you may have, I am doing restorations and honing now. Great bomb BTW, theres some really awesome stuff in there, you will be hooked on those Derby blades for sure.


Hey Brother! I'm mrcleanhead over there. I thought it would be nice to show the B/SOTL who are addicted to the Devil Site that it could be worse off. For instance a shaving brush guru named drP (hmmm he likes cigars so he may be lurking or a member here) has some INSANE pics of his gear. For instance this is only 25% of his collection of brushes (yes it's a mirror but that 25% is $$$$). DrP I post this in reverence.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing like a hot fresh shave if you have the time for it!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. Very different though but nice.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

SVB said:


> Nothing like a hot fresh shave if you have the time for it!!!


You have to MAKE time for it.

I was telling Jon yesterday that for 30 years I despised shaving. I mean hated it with a passion. Now, I wish I could shave more.

I look at it as "ME" time spent in the "Man-Cave". 20 minutes of pampering myself and forgetting about the world.

BTW, Jon, tell your "Significant Other" she has beautiful nails!!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Newfie said:


> You have to MAKE time for it.
> 
> I was telling Jon yesterday that for 30 years I despised shaving. I mean hated it with a passion. Now, I wish I could shave more.
> 
> ...


But did you notice the nice brand new laptop ?


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Jon, nobody cares about the new freakin laptop!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh great, something else for me to spend my money on.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> But did you notice the nice brand new laptop ?


Not behind those nails, no!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW what a Awesome BOMB. man oh man. That's what I want. Flint


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice bomb. Shaving is some of the best "me" time I've got. 

Plus, there are few things that make wife snuggle closer than a nice close shave.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

These threads inspired me to pick up a badger brush & Merkur DE with some Co. Conk soap. What an experience. I'm hooked!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

AbeScromsbie said:


> These threads inspired me to pick up a badger brush & Merkur DE with some Co. Conk soap. What an experience. I'm hooked!


Col. Conk is a fine product indeed, and maybe the best value for the money out there. None I've used are strongly scented though, and some prefer that.

If I may recommend a brush for use with soap, try an Edwin Jagger in Best with a fairly short loft.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I was thinking of getting one of those brushes and lathers and the razor shown above (I wont even consider trying the strait razor) but the only place around here is The Art of Shaving and they are very expensive. Is there anywhere on line you guys get your stuff and what would you reccomend for someone with sensitive skin?


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought my set at http://www.amazingshaving.com. I ordered on Tue. afternoon and had it on Thursday. Not sure of how their prices compare to other online options.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am hooked also. I have about a million questions though when we meet up Jim. I hope you are prepared for them.

Does anyone know of good aftershave for people with oily skin ? 

Also, what do you think about those preshave oils ?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man that is awsome, I recently came back from Arkansas, we were cleanen out our grandmas house for auction, her first husband was a barber, I came across a few boxes of his strait razzors with leather straps and open end razzors from the 1930's along with soap dishes and hand held clippers. as soon as the box gets here ill post some picks.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> man that is awsome, I recently came back from Arkansas, we were cleanen out our grandmas house for auction, her first husband was a barber, I came across a few boxes of his strait razzors with leather straps and open end razzors from the 1930's along with soap dishes and hand held clippers. as soon as the box gets here ill post some picks.


Sweet, I asked my father to look for my grandfather's old razors, hopefully they didn't get tossed.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

this is is awsome that this many people are into these types of razzors, what do you think about maken a official thread?. ide like to learn more about soaps and oils and all that good stuff too.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Jon:

I'm off Monday, so I'll have more time than you will!!! I'll explain what I do with shaving oil too.

Bully:

Great idea with the thread. I think I'll do that if nobody else has yet.

Jitzy:

There's more great on-line vendors than I could list here. However, very few I've dealt with because many don't ship to Canada. As a suggestion, contact Jim at Vintage Blades. Great service, nice selection, and a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Now that's a smart bomb.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

I tried a DE razor with a "Non Boars Hair" brush and some shaving soap. I knicked the hell out of myself. I tried to learn how to do it, but I never got used to it. I finally gave in and just went back to the 5 blade razor in my cabinet.

Could it really be the brush or shave soap? I'm open to trying it again if I wasn't using the right equipment, but it was not a good first experience.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Newfie said:


> Jon:
> 
> I'm off Monday, so I'll have more time than you will!!! I'll explain what I do with shaving oil too.
> 
> ...


newfie the site isn't working:baffled:


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

jitzy said:


> newfie the site isn't working:baffled:


Oops, here it is:

Vintage Blades

Sorry:brick:


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those brushes and lathers and the razor shown above (I wont even consider trying the strait razor) but the only place around here is The Art of Shaving and they are very expensive. Is there anywhere on line you guys get your stuff and what would you reccomend for someone with sensitive skin?


Joe, check out badgerandblade.com and search on "sensitive skin". Tons of info and reviews on all things shaving. For a decent starter brush Crabtee and Evelyn has one for about $35. My "go to" brush is a Savile Row from here http://www.qedusa.com/ A fair price for a great brush. If you check out the "finest silvertip badger" that's a fair price lol. (Guys sell great used brushes, yes used, for cheap money on Badger and Blade.) Most companies offer sample sizes of their soaps and creams. There is a member who makes up sample sizes so you can pick and choose creams. I also recommend my friend Colleen's site http://www.thegentlemensquarter.com/ Check Badger & Blade because I think, if you're a member, you can get discounts at a lot of online shops. Also, if you decide on creams I can recommend a great bowl to mix them in: Fiestaware cereal bowl (low and shallow) at either Bed, Bath & Beyond or Linens and Things. I don't remember which.

Btw, I agree that Jim at Vintage Blades is a great guy.


----------

